# Best Keylogger Software



## sunsetovernc (Jul 27, 2011)

I am looking for a keystroke logger software. The best at a reasonable price. Any recommendations? Multiple computers a plus!


----------



## Lily_B (Jul 28, 2011)

Check out this website, it's got some reviews.


----------



## disappointed123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mac or PC?


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

google Brickhouse security, tons of gagdets there


----------



## marital_discord (Jul 29, 2011)

Keylogger??? Buy a LAS GPS Tracker found at Amazon. It will be the wisest $200 spent ever!


----------



## am_i_crazy35 (Jul 15, 2011)

SpectorPro or eblaster. Spoke w/ a representative the other day and asked questions. Definitely gonna buy one of these. Both from same company. Spectorsoft.com.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marital_discord (Jul 29, 2011)

"My mom always told me to give my used toys to the less fortunate."

Great line!!!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Test your keylogger first to see if it works. 

For example, let's say that my password is SPOOLSV. If you type the password as it is than keylogger track you password so I enter my password as follows. First I enter P then O then S i.e. I get POS then I use my mouse to click before P and then type S then again use my mouse to click after P and then type O and so on, this will help you a lot.

Another test is type in a password with space(s) in it. Use 2-3 spaces after or in the end (as prefix) for all your passwords. Gmail, Yahoo, Facebook & so many other services supports spaces in password field.

Do not fool yourself into believing that keyloggers cannot be bypassed - it's hard but it can be done. For every measure there is at least one counter-measure.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I use Spy Agent myself. I got it while it was on sale and good for installation on 3 computers. It's very good in addition to the keylogging, it logs programs opened, takes screen shots every 10 seconds, and every time the mouse is clicked. Yes, I know that equals a lot of screenshots, but I don't care. I have a 1TB drive, so I have the space. It also takes screen shots every time an "alert word" that I set is typed in and sends me an email alert and screenshot of what happened. Of course, one of the alert words I chose is the OMs name.  For some reason, the main screen shows 0 keystrokes typed, but when I open it up, it does show all of them. One of the quirks I guess.










Now, I know my wife is NOT that computer saavy, so I just created an easy to access folder for the screenshots and simply hid it. The screen shots back up and clarify what the keystroke logger records. 










While I think its a decent computer monitoring program, it's not very easy to install at all. You have to follow the installation instructions exactly, and have your virus scanner make exceptions to certain files specified by the instructions so that it won't be detected by virus scanner. It has stealth installation and does not show up anywhere. I don't recommend this program if you're a computer novice. Luckily, I contacted the Spy Agent tech support people when I was having problems.

I would like to try Spector Pro, as my buddy has it and recommends it, so I'll try that one next.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Like I said, I leave my laptop running with full disk encryption, limited execution rights and a hard dongle passkey that once removed from the USB port turns off the machine. Rebooting requires 2 different passwords before accessing the dongle passkey logon. I could run an anti keylog sniffer too but that's overkill. 

Back in the day my desktop had a case tamper interlock that would DoD MILSPEC 5220-22M 7-pass diskwipe the drive if the case was opened. The only reliable way we had to duplicate that function on a laptop was to retrofit it with a neat little hardrive from Switzerland that required you to logon and if you failed a certain number of times it would incinerate the drive in the laptop in place. So even if you removed it and to monkey with it, it would burn to nothing.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Aside from the threadjack about using a keylogger to detect porn usage, this is the infidelity section. 

Before I went to Spy Agent, I used Invisible PC Keylogger Pro. I got it on sale and it was licensed for 1 computer, which I installed on the laptop. It doesn't have all the frills that the more expensive programs have, but it seems to have less issues, and works well with Windows XP. 

The disadvantage was that yes, it records keystrokes when using Internet Explorer, but found out she uses Firefox as her browser of choice. The program does capture what programs are being used, websites, screenshots, and has a playback feature and emails the logs to your email address of choice. 

Like I said, no frills. You can't set it to monitor specifically designated users, so it will record your use as well. You can specify how often screen shots will be taken though. You can't set the program to alert you or take more frequent screenshots when a certain alert word is typed in, unlike the more expensive programs. 

Ultimately, you get what you pay for.


----------



## ItHappenedToMe (Aug 5, 2011)

Has anyone ever used this? Eazy Cell Phone Spy | Mobile Spy Software | Monitor and Track any cell phone

The demo is impressive. I tested two cell phone numbers from other area codes (one 40 miles away, one 2000 miles away) and it correctly identified the current city location (and both phones were off). Clearly, they have some tracking history. 

I saw the original report on Fox11, never though about its use. 

Looks like a useful tool, and affordable.


----------



## lillian (Aug 16, 2011)

i usually use this one ActyMac - DutyWatch Remote employee monitoring for Mac OS X, and i'm pleased of it! try)


----------



## iam2nice (Aug 16, 2011)

I recently purchased Perfect Keylogger from BlazingTools.com - Perfect Keylogger monitoring software. Key logging and chat recording spy software for parents and spouses!. It has obtained the information I needed. Only thing was trying to get it past Norton Security Suite. ugh


----------



## ItHappenedToMe (Aug 5, 2011)

ItHappenedToMe said:


> Has anyone ever used this? Eazy Cell Phone Spy | Mobile Spy Software | Monitor and Track any cell phone
> 
> The demo is impressive. I tested two cell phone numbers from other area codes (one 40 miles away, one 2000 miles away) and it correctly identified the current city location (and both phones were off). Clearly, they have some tracking history.
> 
> ...


I bought this software. Installed pretty easily to the computer. YOU DO NEED TO HAVE ACCESS TO THE PHONE to see what the messages are. One phone was a Verizon LG, the other a T-Mobile Samsung. Both had security 'locks' in the softare that have to be turned off. 

Doing that can be plugging the phone into the computer with their software and the other is to do it manually - go to the phones settings and turn off 'lock' (which also needs a p/w that is usually standardized by the VZ or TM).

Not as easy to use as it is presented. But if you have access to the phone...you are in!


----------



## 3littleangelsmom (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a question about keylogger. Can it be installed and start reporting all by itself? I found a strange icon in my icon tray and clicked on it. It was a keylogger that had been storing reports since july 8. It was a free version. My hubby admitted to downloading a while ago when hewas searching for child internet security. He said he never installed it and it must have installeditsel while he was working around with skype or something. I at first didn't think he would be dumb enuff to leave icon in the icon tray, but then the timing was very suspicious . I have talked to several IT guys who say it is highly unlikely it was an accident. Your thoughts ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItHappenedToMe (Aug 5, 2011)

There are a variety of softwares that auto install when you are looking at them, or are installing something else and they piggy back and autoinstall (I HATE THOSE!). Usually the piggybacks are usually something like toolbars and search engine defaults. 

Soooo....are you the DS or LS? Leaving something on the icon tray is pretty silly to do if he's trying to be secretive about tracking you. Sounds like he's being upfront...are you, too?


----------



## Currant (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a question I have been pondering: how are keyloggers not illegal? Especially since they record all personal information when the user has no idea what's happening?


----------

